# Looking for Lake Bastrop fishing Partner with boat!



## Rolling W (Sep 3, 2009)

I am retired and Live in Delhi Texas! I am looking for a fishing buddy who like to fish as much as me at lake Bastrop and other lakes!! I am willing to pay for fuel and expenses. Buy occasional Lunch Whataburger or Bucee's BBQ sandwich! I also like to Bay fish at Port O'connor and Port Aransas! You can contact me at 281-793-4976:fishy:


----------

